
Show HN: What is it like to make breathtaking web pages from a mobile device? - hewmax
https://ench.app
======
hewmax
Hi, we're a newborn team making a mobile editor that allows everyone to create
beautiful web pages without any design, code, or marketing experience, in just
a few minutes.

We want to bring these three points to the development of mobile web pages:

1\. Convenience 2\. Simplicity 3\. Speed

If you don't have a business page or a landing page for your startup yet, our
tool can be useful for you.

Here are some simple templates as an example:

[https://ench.app/piedpiper](https://ench.app/piedpiper),
[https://ench.app/Place](https://ench.app/Place),
[https://ench.app/Company](https://ench.app/Company),
[https://ench.app/Hiring](https://ench.app/Hiring)

if you have any ideas or comments please tell us. We're very excited about
your feedback.

Thanks!

